# A purchase but what is it?



## NeilYeag (Jan 29, 2018)

I bought this hunk of stuff from one of you fine gentlemen, but I am not sure what it is. This is the last piece to be ID'd and cataloged. Any ideas? I had this stabilized. And it is sanded to 120 grit.
Thanks,


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> I bought this hunk of stuff from one of you fine gentlemen, but I am not sure what it is. This is the last piece to be ID'd and cataloged. Any ideas? I had this stabilized. And it is sanded to 120 grit.
> Thanks,
> View attachment 140813



Looks like curly blistered maple


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks like @Mike1950 maple...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 29, 2018)

Is it albino koa from @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 29, 2018)

Sort-of-quilted maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 29, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Is it albino koa from @Don Ratcliff


Nah, it looks like a bruised chunk of maple to me. Albino Koa doesn't have the same grain as this. Stoopid map maker...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2018)

big leaf quilt


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks, for better or worse I am calling it big leaf quilt. Any way it is a nice hunk of stuff.

Neil


----------

